# Friday 11/16/2007



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Fished Longport Jetty today with no luck just a couple of skates.. I was using clam and while they were soaking I was tossin green crab for Tog.. No luck on those either.. I did manage to help out a guy bring in a 43" lineside off the same jetty.. He did have any crocks to get down on the slick rocks so I climbed down and pulled the beast up to him. In turn measured the fish for him since he was to happy jumping around and yelling about it.. I guess it was his first or largest.. I was happy for him he then toted it off to his truck.. I arrived at the beach around 10:00am and left around 1pm.. I then ventured out to O.C. where i observed not one person fishing. Climbed out onto a jetty and began to wet more clam until around 330pm.. Still no luck on either linesides and Tog.. Well I will be heading out to Longport again or Brigatine Island this Sunday with the Old Man in hopes of killing this cold streak..

Rich
Tight Lines:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

way to help a fellow angler.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Good Karma King! It will be returned!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

nice job, without your experience and wiliingness to help he may not have gotten out of the water and Im sure while he tells the story of his catch he makes mention of the helpful stranger


----------

